# teeth as jewelry?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://shechive.com/2009/12/04/teeth-should-stay-in-your-head-not-on-your-jewelry-10-photos/


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Is the tooth fairy looking to make some money on the side these days?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

She'd make more money on her back...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting...I saw a pair of victorian dangle earrings on EvilBay one time. I think it must have been some type of mourning jewelry because they were made with baby teeth.
Weird looking!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

And if a little extra bling is what you are looking for, you can get one with a filling in it


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hmmm, i suppose its no different then wearing animal teeth.


----------

